# Sinosmart Android head unit



## sukhaulakh2000 (11 mo ago)

Sinosmart android head unit for nissan qashqai. Amazing quality and sound, unlimited options and Android auto is amazing, Android auto can be used wired or wireless.

































https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001621192834.html?_randl_currency=AUD&_randl_shipto=AU&src=google&src=google&albch=shopping&acnt=708-803-3821&slnk=&plac=&mtctp=&albbt=Google_7_shopping&albagn=888888&isSmbAutoCall=false&needSmbHouyi=false&albcp=11482541945&albag=112620152352&trgt=294682000766&crea=en1005001621192834&netw=u&device=m&albpg=294682000766&albpd=en1005001621192834&gclid=Cj0KCQiAu62QBhC7ARIsALXijXT5U0ty01tomIrV7LvyVtDp8FNKfb3IBRFRhZc0LKqt5xtL-EZYQi8aAr8PEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&aff_fcid=21f58fd26ae441d7b7d7b7657d8659ea-1644993107846-02898-UneMJZVf&aff_fsk=UneMJZVf&aff_platform=aaf&sk=UneMJZVf&aff_trace_key=21f58fd26ae441d7b7d7b7657d8659ea-1644993107846-02898-UneMJZVf&terminal_id=7d7833cd284341578cb00901ea102ced


----------



## terfel (5 mo ago)

fitted this unit just a few gltches maily 
Speed limit display does not remember last limit and goes blank after a few miles
cannot play after the ignition is off and does nor keep the wifi settings otherwise pleased with unit


----------



## kristofer (3 mo ago)

These problems are usually caused by accidents and channel congestion


----------



## kidtrembling (3 mo ago)

Accidents and channel congestion are typically the blame for these issues.
flappy bird​


----------

